# spintech catback w/ stock cats?



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

have a 06. looking to put spintech exhaust on but leaving on the stock cats...will this be a waste of time and money? i just want my gto to sound good.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a second for just GTO exhaust sounds. They are so subjective to preference its hard to tell. If you like deep old school muscle add an h pipe. If you like the newer era muscle add an x-pipe.

I'm running JBA and I love the deep muscle sound it makes. I also love Bassani with an Xpipe too for the newer euro V8 feel too.

Online clips don't give any justice so if you ever have the oppertunity to meet some GTO owners and hear there cars it will help alot!


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

naw man ur not wasting ur time believe me!!!! i have the spintech catback with the H-pipe and man it sounds mean as hell!! i get compliments on it all the time, its alot louder that the stock system and boy does it rumble!! i also have a K&N CIA and a diablosport but i doubt it changes the sound much. i also have stock cats and let me tell u its louder than stock. id recommend it 110%!!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

goat400 said:


> have a 06. looking to put spintech exhaust on but leaving on the stock cats...will this be a waste of time and money? i just want my gto to sound good.


I installed an H-pipe with my Spintech catback with my stocks cats and it sounded great imo,even better with headers.Just remove the resonator and install the H,you won't regret it for a second!


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

good! this helps me make up my mind. going w/ spintech w/ H. just wanted to make sure the stock cats wouldn't mess w/ the sound. want a deep old school sound. thank u


----------

